# Need advice / Help today



## pstein1201 (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok, here is the situation I need your thoughts on.

Started smoking two pork butts in my electric smoker last night around 9. Put extra wood chips in around midnight and went to bed. I woke up around 4:30 and went down to add one last round of wood chips and the smoker showed a temperature of 118 degrees.

At some point during the night the heating smoker stopped heating and I couldn't get it back going. The smoker is "clamped" tight so a strong seal, it was still ,medium warm inside and the butts were warm.

I took them out and put them straight into a heated up oven at 250 degrees at 5am and cooked them until 11:00am. I just finished pulling them apart and they came out decent with a nice char and taste good, albeit, not a good "smoked all night" taste.

My question is this - I am using these for a party today, should I be concerned about the meat and people eating these? They smoked at 240 for at least 4 hours, at some point between midnight at 4:30am the heating element quit and when I got to them the internal temp was 118 degrees in a sealed environment. Directly to the oven at 250 degrees for 6 more hours. I don't want anyone getting sick from my food but I think I am safe however, would love to hear from more experienced people..


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2017)

I think as long as you didn't inject it you should be fine.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2017)

Whole muscle meat is considered "sterile" inside...   as long as it was intact, all is well...


----------



## david r (Sep 11, 2017)

Serve it up!  Sorry about your smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2017)

PM sent...JJ


----------



## pstein1201 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone, especially Chef jimmy! Party went without an issue OR anyone getting sick....phew. On a side note, seems a lot of people have had a similar issue with their MES and found one of the wires had deteriorated which lost the connection for heating. Will repair this weekend and smoke some ribs.

Any suggestions on new rubs? Today I use garlic powder, chili powder, salt, pepper, and brown sugar. Rub the pretty much everything with that and for the Ribs I smoke at 245 for 4 to 5 hours using either Hickory or Cherry wood chips.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2017)

Here are rubs I have developed. The first is what I use most frequently on Pork. The kids like it on Popcorn and Fries. Adjust anything to your liking...JJ

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Dry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.*  Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

             ** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

*Carolina Q Dust*  

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder 

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Mustard Powder

1T Grnd. Black Pepper

1T Grnd. White Pepper

1tsp Cayenne Pepper, or more as desired.

1tsp Grd. Cumin

1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed

Makes about 1 Cup. This has some Heat from the the jar but mellows when Smoked. If too Hot, reduce the Black, White and Cayenne Pepper.

*Mild but Wild Chix Rub*

1/4C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

2tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or other

1tsp Ground Coriander Seed (2-3tsp Whole seed, fresh ground)

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Mustard Powder

1tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Cumin

Optional: 1T Kosher Salt ** Leave out if you Brined the Bird!*

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Chipot-i-le Desert Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Chipotle Powder

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Cocoa Powder

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Makes about 1Cup.

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili, leave out the Sugar...JJ

This is a popular recipe I have done with Pork, Brisket or just Hamburger. Depending on what I have on hand I will mix the meats...

*Coffee Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Fine Ground Coffee

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Ground Coriander

1tsp Ground Dill Seed

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Bubba Beef Rub*

Good on anything Beef. Burgers and Steaks too!

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1T Dry Lemon Peel (optional)

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Chipotle Powder or Cayenne.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant, 1-2 minutes. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Sep 13, 2017)

JJ, morning.....   Thanks for putting them in one place...  Copied....   pts.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 13, 2017)

pstein1201 said:


> Thanks everyone, especially Chef jimmy! Party went without an issue OR anyone getting sick....phew. On a side note, seems a lot of people have had a similar issue with their MES and found one of the wires had deteriorated which lost the connection for heating. Will repair this weekend and smoke some ribs.
> 
> Any suggestions on new rubs? Today I use garlic powder, chili powder, salt, pepper, and brown sugar. Rub the pretty much everything with that and for the Ribs I smoke at 245 for 4 to 5 hours using either Hickory or Cherry wood chips.


Hi there and welcome!

I don't have a rub suggestion but I do have some wire repairing suggestions.

Be sure to get some Hi Temp Stainless Steel connectors to replace the corroded ones on the heating element.  ALSO, you may as well replace the same connectors on the safety Rollout Limit Switch because if one is worn out it seems the other is probably not far behind and those connectors are also a major failure point with the MES.

I did a rewire post here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267069/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed  and at the end of the post I mention changing the connectors for the heating element and the safety Rollout Limit Switch in the *Additional Rewire Considerations*  section.

I'm not suggesting you rewire your MES I'm just letting you know that the thread will identify the connectors (Supco T1111c) that you can order on Amazon and will give you plenty of info that should help with your MES fix.

I hope it helps :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2017)

Dave, you're welcome and thanks for the point...JJ


----------



## pstein1201 (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow....Chef thx for the rubs and Tall thx for the suggestion was going to repair the smoker tomorrow and Chef have ribs for next weekend.


----------

